# Suspect?



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I don`t known about these things but this looks somewhat dubious to me MILITARY WWII JAPANESE SEIKOSHA  <_<


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Franken cobble-together of some kind I'd guess! I've got all these bits lying around, I'll put them together and call it unique :lol:

OTOH, I quite like it, as long as you don't b-well think it's original :yes: 46mm? PW movement converted into a "new" lugged case and a new dial. :to_become_senile:


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Looks like someone was attempting to recreate this kind of piece.....










Not sure they did too good a job tbh.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

That really does not look right at all..........................


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Their description politely says they threw a piece of crap together. :thumbsdown:

Later,

William


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

"Solid gold coloured..."!


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

There also seems to be a lot of these Type-1 movements about at the moment.

WWII ORIGINAL KIROVSKIE


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

> Buying this watch, you buy not just a watch, and a history particle.


And a particle of :bull*******: too? Looks like this seller is doing a brisk business in vintage, "WW" timepieces. Well, if the seller claims it has a new refinished dial, is s/he lying?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

* a new, professionally updated dial that was executed in a military style. *

What a mutt....... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhh, my favourite part of the post. I wonder if that is opposed to "Hollow gold coloured" or "Solid brass coloured" or "Solid gold plated"!



tall_tim said:


> "Solid gold coloured..."!


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

louiswu said:


> Looks like someone was attempting to recreate this kind of piece.....
> 
> Not sure they did too good a job tbh.


Definitely didn't do a decent job. A fundamental problem is it's far too big, since I understand it's been built around a pw movement. Yet it seems to have sold for $450! :shocking:

Some more examples of genuine WW2 Seiko's, with a range of dial markings here: http://seikoholics.yuku.com/sreply/1235/Seiko-WWII-Military-models

Btw, the 'solid' part of 'solid gold-coloured' might refer to the lugs not being drilled right through, as was often the case with (genuine) older watches....but that doesn't redeem the nonsense of this watch at all!

Stephen


----------



## flaxman (Dec 14, 2010)

Its a bit of a scandal that they can get away with it. It appears fleabay have no monitoring systems whatsoever.


----------

